# supersex



## wildflower (Apr 26, 2012)

A little old lady was going up and down the halls in a nursing home. As she walked, she would flip up the hem of her nightgown and say “Supersex.” 
She walked up to an elderly man in a wheelchair. Flipping her gown at him, she said, “Supersex.” 

He sat silently for a moment or two and finally answered, “I'll take the soup.”


----------



## daveomak (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 26, 2012)

Too cute! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## sound1 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------

